# Stress relief??



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Anyone know something for some good stress relief??? I'm soo stressed. Right now i'm taking 17 hours worth of college classes, and taking 4 high school classes. One of which is an AP class. We aren't even allowed to take a study hall now because we weren't using it EVERY day. Our school is so gay and i'm about to stress out. :-x:idea:


----------



## Ditzy (Jan 5, 2010)

exercise helps a lot. like running, tennis, a punching bag? anything that gets your blood pumping. i know girls like to take bathes, not sure about guys... maybe a long shower? or listening to music... can be hard metal or easy music. depends on your mood i guess.

i ride horses, play my flute or run/use the elliptical when i am SUPER angry. they all work wonders on me... if i remember to do it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

My sister is at GA tech, she does violent video games. Fighting games like tekken or games like Sacred where she can massacre a cast of thousands. Of course, staying up late playing games instead of studying adds to stress. Some people stare at fish. The planted tank type relieves stress by obsessively trimming plants. Sounds nuts, but heres the result







He's at Tech, too (now teaching)


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Watch your damn fish that's what they're there for! I also use them for getting rid of headaches, it's like being on a trip when you stare into their world.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow, emc7, that's a nice tank.

I couldn't tell anyone how to reduce stress.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

This is only Jeremie's second planted tank. I look at it and think,"way too much work", but there are a lot of AGA people in our club, so we have access to the knowledge and the plants.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

lol I do watch my fish tanks. It helps some, but i'm not home a lot. Thanks though.


----------



## Ditzy (Jan 5, 2010)

don't forget to sleep. that can help mucho. and by sleep i mean at least 8-9 hours each day


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Playing basketball for a couple hours has always been my stress relief, works like a charm no matter what.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Cac, I know this may like I am promoting bad behavior, but let me just tell it then explain. 

The easiest ways most people find a way to reduce stress is through the following methods:

-Drugs (Cigarettes, Alcohol, Illegal drugs)
-"Relationships" with the opposite gender. (You know what I mean. The more "bases" you cross, the less stress)
-Food
-Television
-Procrastinating

While I don't recommend these, they are how most people deal with stress. Although, eating while you do your schoolwork is short term non-destructive, and may help you get through one day of schoolwork.

A class I took had a stress management lesson in it. The lesson suggested there where four "A's" to stress management:
-Alter
-Avoid
-Adapt
-Accept

You can choose one of these things to help you manage stress. In your case:
-Alter your courseload. Ask your school counciler to give you less, or easier classes.
-Avoid your schoolwork. Probably not the best solution here. However you could try to avoid the other things that stress you out. 
-Adapt to your load. Find a schedule that works well, giving you enough time for sleep, school, and recreation.
-Accept your load. Just suck it up, get the homework done and next semester take less classes. During this time, it is good to try to be positive. Remind yourself of the upside. Perhaps you will be able to graduate early, or that you will have 1 or 2 years of college done for free before you even go.


With all that being said, I do find that staring at my fish can be very relaxing. I have several different types of fish, so I can choose some to look at based on my mood. But even without a ton of fish, any fish can really help reduce stress. It has been proposed that some hospitals should have fish tanks near the beds so help reduce the stress of their illness or treatment. 

I also always liked talloneball's signature:


> Why do I love fish? You can't pet them, you can't play with them, you can't teach them tricks, they aren't warm and fuzzy... Why do I love fish? Because every time I stare into their little world I have created for them, every problem I have just floats away....


EDIT: I just remembered, lighting can be a very big role in your stress levels. Softer, warmer lights seem to make people more relaxed, while cooler lights tend to make people have more energy, but can raise stress.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

Very nice suggestion bml Im actually gonna use some of it


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I guess basketball is part avoid and part adapt for me. 
You should go on the road with that speech bml lol


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Tallonebball said:


> I guess basketball is part avoid and part adapt for me.
> You should go on the road with that speech bml lol


You just like that I quoted you 

Now if only I could manage to take my own suggestion. I suppose I will accept it and try to think that the semester ends in 7 days, and I will be done with school!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Babble on the internet. Its relaxing to hear myself type.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Look at the old salts avatar in a really dark room all by yourself.

or

Put on a classical Cd or relaxing piano instrumental music. You would be surprised at how our minds keep going and going even when you think your relaxing. It's best to listen to music without words. Shut your mind down. You don't always need to be "thinking" about something.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Music is good for altering moods. I play the trumpet really loudly. I feel better after. Make of list of what you can do about your issues and what you can't affect. If you decide what is bugging you is nothing you can change, you have to let it go or go nuts. Do something, even if it won't directly help. Do homework weeks ahead of time. It will keep you busy and give you one less stresser later.


----------



## Ditzy (Jan 5, 2010)

i so totally already mentioned music!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

lol I was seconding the notion.


----------



## Ditzy (Jan 5, 2010)

ok just making sure!


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

haha, bml i wish i could lighten the load. I'm going to a collegiate high school, and its very hard. We have to have 9 classes, all the college ones we can.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

GO SHOOTING........................................
get your dad to get you a nice little 22 rifle or pistol..find a range snd go target shooting..
it really does ease a lot of stress ;provides a challenge and gives you a sense of accomplishment as you improve your marksmanship..
heck...everybody in texas has guns..where are yours? it is unamerican to not own firearms.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

haha 30-06, and a 16 gauge.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there you go kid..you are ready to rock and roll and get unstressed..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Even bows and arrows are fun. Animals are good, too. Your to do list doesn't cut it with a hungry cat or dog that needs to go out. They will force you to keep routines.


----------

